# Public domain media media



## Alain De Vos (Mar 21, 2020)

In order for a test site I'm looking for photo's, audio , video where the composition,performing and recording belongs to the public domain.
Anyone any idea where I can find such multimedia ?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 21, 2020)

If Creative Commons license is sufficient, i'd have a look at https://commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2020)

Some of these are public domain, some are not. Check the MARC info for each image.





						Prints & Photographs Online Catalog
					

The Prints and Photographs Online               Catalog (PPOC) contains catalog               records and digital images representing               a rich cross-section of               still pictures held by the Prints & Photographs               Division and, in some cases, other units of the...




					www.loc.gov


----------



## mark_j (Mar 21, 2020)

Maybe try:


			Internet Archive Search: Public domain media


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's one:








						Public Domain: Library of Congress
					

The images in this set are believed to be in the public domain and come from the archives of the Library of Congress in Washington, D.C.  It is the responsibility of the user, however, to verify that they are NOT covered by copyright.  If you have questions, please consult the Library of Congress.




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Hakaba (Mar 29, 2020)

If CC is suffisant, for music, I use Jamendo.
Else, musopen.


----------

